# 2.7T owners. How's your MPG?



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

I am just curious as to what other 2.7T owners are seeing as average MPG, for highway and city. Mine seems kinda low, but I am also hoppen stage 1.
City: 17 MPG
Highway: 22 MPG
Post em up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

mines about the same, but thats of course when im not pounding it lol


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (HOOD RICK)*

I love putting it on instantaneous MPG and watching it drop to 5 at open throttle


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

hahaha you can just see the money flying right out your pocket


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_I love putting it on instantaneous MPG and watching it drop to 5 at open throttle

lol
Yeah, but when you get hammered into the seat all is forgotten and the smile returns to your face...
...a happy ending...








Mine's around 20 in the city and 24 highway... All depending on how often I "test the throttle"...
Cheers
Masboykie


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

Im getting about 20 in city and 26-28 highway when im nice to it.
Curious to see how many of you have the spoiler and how it affects the gas mileage


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*

don't think the spoiler will make a huge different, unless its an evo rear wing..........


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_don't think the spoiler will make a huge different, unless its an evo rear wing..........

I bet it is a small difference, but not a huge one, still would be interesting to see


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

haha amen to that massboykie


----------

